# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mass monster

## theleg

Believe this is Dexter Charles, can you say no neck!!  :Chinese:

----------


## FCECC2

> Believe this is Dexter Charles, can you say no neck!!


its a photoshoped dennis james..

----------


## Iowa

> its a photoshoped dennis james..


Yeah, definately photoshopped, just look at this calves. Hes still a big mofo though.

----------


## rev911apollyon

> Believe this is Dexter Charles, can you say no neck!!


thats dennis james

----------


## apostalpaul2003

Its photoshoped....here is the real picture

----------


## apostalpaul2003

Here is a few more

----------


## Latimus

nice place

----------


## theleg

I knew something was up, still masive shoulders..

----------


## Decakur

Does he have ha chanse in olympia?

----------


## markas214

Looks like a ton of bloat from drol and dbol . 50lbs of pure H2O.

----------


## Spoon

photoshop or not that guy looks like a tank!

----------


## BIG-T

Man, it's obvious that the first pic of james is altered, but u can't even **** with the fact that the guy is ABSOLUTLEY YOKED, period! We all wish we were that big and that solid, so just give the props.

----------


## workdude

He's a big boy...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Believe this is Dexter Charles, can you say no neck!!


  :LOL:  @Dexter Charles

-----
an old pic 
But Dj's massive nonetheless

----------


## Prime

naw Dj aint that big, he'd get blown away in a stiff breeze  :LOL:

----------


## allsaucedup

look at those lats i bet he can freaking fly

----------


## SplinterCell

> look at those lats i bet he can freaking fly


That or atleast glide  :LOL:

----------


## DAS FREAK

> Believe this is Dexter Charles, can you say no neck!!


DEXTER CHARLES? THATS ****ING DENNIS JAMES IN THE OFF- SEASON!!!!!

----------


## jordanfanatic23

i'd hate to be that big, it would seem almost impossible to scratch your back

----------


## XxElitexX

> i'd hate to be that big, it would seem almost impossible to scratch your back


i agree, thats too big.

----------


## S.P.G

i love that shot,,, huge!!

----------


## lucabratzi

i would love to be that fvckin large

----------


## needmorestrength

> @Dexter Charles
> 
> -----
> an old pic 
> But Dj's massive nonetheless


 lmao hahahahahaha

----------


## DELTA9MDA

the high lats kill him

----------


## J.S.N.

> i'd hate to be that big, it would seem almost impossible to scratch your back


how do pro's wipe their asses?

----------


## justin2305

> how do pro's wipe their asses?


  :LOL:  good ? i was wondering the same thing

----------


## stayinstacked

> good ? i was wondering the same thing


They use the under the ass method instead of behind the back method

----------


## bigol'legs

> good ? i was wondering the same thing


They pay people 25 dollars a pop to do it for them.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## xpijeonx

I think it would be cool to be that big one week out of the year.

To hell with trying to eat to maintain that size!

----------


## nickm748

> how do pro's wipe their asses?




hahaha

----------

